# Tips are down.



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Generally my tips are down since the pandemic.
Even some of my passengers who use to tip me, they don't now.
Anybody agrees?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Generally my tips are down since the pandemic.
> Even some of my passengers who use to tip me, they don't now.
> Anybody agrees?


Hard to disagree.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My tips are down as well. I used to get around 55% of rides to tip. Since mid March that number has dropped to 34%. Cash tips have become very rare as well.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Today I didn’t get a single tip on Eats. 
Is the system down? or did I have the worst luck


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> Generally my tips are down since the pandemic.
> Even some of my passengers who use to tip me, they don't now.
> Anybody agrees?


Yes, tips are down severely in metro Detroit so are orders per hour



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Today I didn't get a single tip on Eats.
> Is the system down? or did I have the worst luck


Heard the system is down they are talking about it in the Uber eats forum


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I got $16 from 66 trips 💀


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I got $16 from 66 trips &#128128;


I had the same problem last week and today has been horrible too. Hopefully weekend will be better.


----------



## KatieM (Aug 3, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Today I didn't get a single tip on Eats.
> Is the system down? or did I have the worst luck


Dfw, no tips today. Help call confirms app issue.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Last three weeks or so tips have really bitten the big one, I think people are stressed and not nearly as kind to each other.


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Last three weeks or so tips have really bitten the big one, I think people are stressed and not nearly as kind to each other.


I agree completely but also some of these restaurants have crazy expensive delivery fees! For example, I wanted to order Panda Express today on Uber eats and the delivery fee was $8.99!!!! That's insane and could also explain why some tips are so low especially if the customer thinks we keep that entire $8.99...hopefully tips will be better this weekend. Did two deliveries today and neither tipped but I think that is because the app has a glitch...same thing happened a week or two ago on Uber eats and support sent a message the next day. The app is always broke in one way or another.


----------



## pal902 (Aug 28, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Today I didn't get a single tip on Eats.
> Is the system down? or did I have the worst luck


the tip part of the system is down. I took 15 orders today and no tips. I finally got my first one about 30 minutes ago, still waiting for 14 more though


----------



## Kinger74 (Aug 28, 2020)

Me too and only got 1 tip and waiting for 20


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I tip $2 to $3 for short trips. Though for longer and more stuff $5 +

The most I ever tipped was $20.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pal902 said:


> the tip part of the system is down. I took 15 orders today and no tips. I finally got my first one about 30 minutes ago, still waiting for 14 more though


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Were they ever up?


----------

